# Today's Chuck Roasts



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

Picked up two chuck roasts at Sam's, total weight 9.8lbs.

Slathered on with mustard and rubbed with Wolfe Rub Bold, the other got a dose of Worsty Sauce and rubbed with Billy Bones Master Beef rub, wrapped both and refrigerated overnight.

Went on the WSM this morning at 7am using Kamado Extruded Coconut charcoal with 2 chunks of Pecan and two chunks of Guava wood.

Temps right now at 11am are 265 lid; 225 cooking grate; 155 meat. Foiling at 165.

Here are some early pics, more at foiling and at finish.













Just prior to foiling; temp at 165.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Oct 25, 2006)

Bruce,
What are you going to do wih all that meat?
Sure looks tastey!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

Well what we don't eat for dinner tonight and lunch tomorrow will get vac/pac'd and put in the freezer.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 25, 2006)

Questions for Bruce:

1. Does the fuel add a taste to the food...or does it smell like coconut at all?

2. Do you find that wrapping the meat and letting it go overnight in the rub makes a BIG difference in the finished product?

Looks like things are well in hand!  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice lookin start to the chuck's, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Questions for Bruce:
> 
> 1. Does the fuel add a taste to the food...or does it smell like coconut at all?
> 
> ...



#1 - There is little if any aroma to the charcoal itself, it's main advantage is it's long burning, little or no ash production. The pecan and guava certainly smell good together though.

#2 - If I was doing ribs I wouldn't rub and refridg overnight, but with big cuts of beef and pork butts, I don't worry about getting a hammy taste that you sometimes can get with ribs. Besides neither rub, from my tasting has salt as it's main ingredient, in fact there, was very little liquid extracted from the meat this morning when I got them out. I don't know how much of a difference it makes in the finished product, probably not much but I didn't figure it would hurt it either.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 25, 2006)

How's the guava? worth it..? and whatever else comments you can make on it. Been very curious about it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 25, 2006)

I wish I was eating at Bruce's house tonight!!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> How's the guava? worth it..? and whatever else comments you can make on it. Been very curious about it.



The guava has a nice aroma to it, it's hard to describe. It is a mild wood, not strong like hickory, mesquite (yuck, sorry bigwheel). I have used it for chicken and salmon and been very satisfied.

As far as worth it, Greg charges a reasonable price and the shipping is included. The chunks are fist sized, nice chunks and very uniform in size, no small pieces or shavings.

If I was out, I would buy again.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 25, 2006)

I ditto Bruce's response.  Greg has a good product and the wood is all good size chunks!

I find Guava to be similar in smell to mesquite but not as heavy!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 25, 2006)

Looking good Bruce, can't wait to see the finished pics!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks good so far Bruce!

Don't forget to order more WRB so you can see the new labels.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

UPDATE:

Both roasts sitting around the 200 mark, neither one passing the fork test yet, but they are close. Additional pic added above.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Bruce call it ironic! My work travels seem to be taking right into your area tomorrow!  Better yet I have to pick up a load of firewood right near the downtown area of God's country. I just thought I would mention it(leftovers)me being so close and all  

Chucks are looking tasty so far!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bruce call it ironic! My work travels seem to be taking right into your area tomorrow!  Better yet I have to pick up a load of firewood right near the downtown area of God's country. I just thought I would mention it(leftovers)me being so close and all
> 
> Chucks are looking tasty so far!



Jeez Bruce for that matter, mail me some and I'll pay the postage!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

You know where I live...if you're serious, give me a PM with the time you'll be out here, I do have one appointment tomorrow, but it's kind of flexible.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

Here are the finished pics, I used Billy Bones sauce and Sticky Fingers Carolina Gold Mustard sauce on the sammies.













The beef was extremely tender and moist and pulled easily, not as easily as pork because I think beef tends to be more stringy, but with two forks it was not a problem. Good flavor from the bark of both roasts with just a little heat from the Wolfe Rub Bold. The Billy Bones roast was tasty with almost a slight coffee flavor to the bark, there is a coffee aroma to the rub.

Thanks Larry Wolfe for your help and guidance during this cook. You are the Chuck Master.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 25, 2006)

Bruce that looks great!!!  Great job, Puff is in for a treat tomorrow!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice job Bruce!


----------



## cflatt (Oct 25, 2006)

That looks great. Just had a friend visit from the amish country and brought a chuck, butt and some loin backs. gotta decide which to cook first and what to freeze. That chuck may have to go first after seeing those pics.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 25, 2006)

Just got in from Church and what do I find.  Chuck roast galore.  Looks very good Bruce. 

I have noticed that brisket seems to sweat off a lot of flavor from rubs but Chuck roast seems to hold it better and rubs really soak in there and magnify the base of the rubs be it salt or sugar or whatever.

Fine job Bruce.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 26, 2006)

No treat for Puff. My day got all screwed up and I couldn't make it :x 
Bruce had a package ready!  

Bruce that really looked tasty!


----------

